
A lightweight code review tool that works with GitHub - wspeirs
https://github.com/reviewninja/review.ninja
======
flowerpot
One of the creators here. Just to make this clear, this tool has not yet been
released, however, we are getting close. Before you criticize the UI/UX,
please try it yourself. We will be offering a public hosted instance and
enterprises can host it themselves for their own GitHub enterprise. Our page
[http://review.ninja/](http://review.ninja/) is outdated right now and only
used for mailing list purposes, please refer to [http://review-ninja-
staging.cfapps.io/](http://review-ninja-staging.cfapps.io/) for our staging
environment. Please be aware that staging might not be stable.

~~~
jayhuang
Looks like something's wrong with the routing:

> 404 Not Found: Requested route ('review-ninja-staging.cfapps.io') does not
> exist.

And as an ex-SAP employee, scrolling to the bottom and seeing the SAP logo
came as quite the surprise (in a nice way). Excited for the direction SAP
seems to be heading.

~~~
flowerpot
We're fixing errors right now and the app might be down from time to time
during deployment.

------
realusername
This is totally unrelated to their code review software (I still have no idea
what it does from the repository by the way) but I can't help to think from
their domain ([http://review.ninja/](http://review.ninja/)) that somehow we
crossed a line in the TLD business, this does not even looks like a legitimate
url.

------
moollaza
Following the links in their Github repos I found their docs,
[http://docs.review.ninja/#quickstart](http://docs.review.ninja/#quickstart)
which links to their Github auth page
([http://review.ninja/auth/github](http://review.ninja/auth/github)). So far
I've enabled it for a throwaway repo and haven't seen what it does yet. I'll
keep exploring though.

~~~
benboeser
The [http://review.ninja/auth/github](http://review.ninja/auth/github) is a
very old version of the tool (1 month old). The team will cut over to master
next Tuesday

~~~
moollaza
Ah, thanks for pointing that out. The UI on the staging server is much nicer
;)

------
eridius
I'm surprised there is no demo, or even screenshots. It says it's in the
"early stages", but presumably it's functional.

~~~
flowerpot
Sorry about that, our demo/screenshot page is in the pipeline. Official
release is planned for next Tuesday.

------
dasil003
Lightweight code review from SAP? I'm intrigued.

------
RoyalGecko
Hey everyone, if you want to check out the tool please take a look at our
staging server

[http://review-ninja-staging.cfapps.io/](http://review-ninja-
staging.cfapps.io/)

Our production server is incredibly out of date and mainly there for the
purpose of our mailing list :)

------
icey
I've met the team working on this and got to see a demo of it recently. It's
pretty cool gear -- hopefully someone from that team can hop in here and
answer questions. They're working on some interesting things over there.

------
jguimont
When I worked at SAP it was Perforce and nothing else, wonder if they use git
now.

~~~
flowerpot
We're using mostly git now, in fact we have GitHub enterprise too.

------
ckdarby
Sadly no demo.

~~~
embolalia
I'm still not entirely sure what it does…

~~~
flowerpot
To summarize its current stage, it adds issue tracking on a pull-request
scope, as well as stars for pull-requests. We will be adding automated voting
in form of what we call bots. We try to save most of the data inside of GitHub
to limit what is saved in our persistence.

------
travelton
So, how does it work?

------
seletskiy
Not the same, but I'm building tool for using editor (vim, ...) as backend for
reviewing pull requests for Stash (git hosting product from Atlassian):
[https://github.com/seletskiy/ash](https://github.com/seletskiy/ash)

